# Buying to let (wise investment?)



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

Is it wise to buy to let in Australia? It's quite common and not unpopular to buy property to rent out in the UK. Moving to OZ we're wondering if that might be a way to increase our income stream once we are over. I know that jobs are hard to come by and it might take time. So the extra dollars would be great, plus I suppose long term it's an investment too. 

I am not too familiar with the rental laws and rights in Australia any more. I do remember when I rented many years ago that I got regular inspections making sure the property was still kept nicely. 

We would probably want to buy in regional Victoria, perhaps Ballarat or Bendigo, or similar. They seem to have enough people to have a rental market and both have universities too, which may make renting out easier.

Any experience and or tips?


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Aussiebound2015 said:


> Is it wise to buy to let in Australia? It's quite common and not unpopular to buy property to rent out in the UK. Moving to OZ we're wondering if that might be a way to increase our income stream once we are over. I know that jobs are hard to come by and it might take time. So the extra dollars would be great, plus I suppose long term it's an investment too.
> 
> I am not too familiar with the rental laws and rights in Australia any more. I do remember when I rented many years ago that I got regular inspections making sure the property was still kept nicely.
> 
> ...


It is still a valid strategy.....and you can be positively geared in many situations.

You do need to do your research to make sure you purchase well located property to get solid rental income.
Use a good property manager who should know all about the rental tenancy act of the state.....well worth the commission.

I have heard stories of a property glut in Ballarat so maybe you need to double check the situation....I am in Sydney so they may well be just stories......

A good source of information is this forum:
Somersoft Property Investment Forums - Powered by vBulletin

Good luck.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

My wife and I own two properties. One is an apartment in Sydney east which we have rented out for the two years and the other is a semi in North Bondi which we live in.

Its always a great investment to have an asset but I would talk to an accountant about additional income streams because from my knowledge if you are making a profit on the property you are renting you are taxed a bit more than usual.

We just make sure our tenants rent covers our mortgage and expenses and then we get to do some fancy negative gearing when tax time comes around each year.

I do however believe the way you manage it is to each persons personal taste.


----------

